# storing pasta dough



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

When you make pasta dough, can you store it in the fridge before rolling and cutting it? the freezer? Will it degrade the texture?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Yes you can store fresh pasta dough in the *fridge* not the freezer. I would actually recommend that you do so simply to give the dough time to relax a little before using the dough. After I have cut my pasta (say ravioli's for example) I will place them in an airtight container and then freeze them and I have no problems.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Nicko, do you know how long it is safe to refrigerate pasta made with eggs?


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I have always found that the colour of thr pasta dough will turn dark before there is any actual spoilage of the dough.
You probably don't want to keep it for more than 2-3 days for this reason.


----------

